

How some new programmers made the most popular Android game in Iran - Emyjamalian
http://techrasa.com/2015/07/08/how-a-bunch-of-kids-made-the-most-popular-android-game-in-iran/?utm_source=HN%2C%20Voat&utm_medium=Content%20marketing&utm_campaign=Emy%20

======
mih
Strange that the article does not link to the game itself. For those
interested here it is -
[https://cafebazaar.ir/app/ir.treeco.aftabe/?l=en](https://cafebazaar.ir/app/ir.treeco.aftabe/?l=en)

------
pistoriusp
"They were all under 20...", So yeah, basically, kids? I don't understand
journalists obsession with age. These are young men. Not kids.

~~~
hellbanner
full quote: "They were all under 20 so you can imagine it’s somehow hard to
believe they could pull it off"

Ridiculous, yes. "Kids" used to learn high tech skills like blacksmithing and
hunting..

I flagged this for sensationlism. Someone tell me if that's a bad flag..

~~~
duuuuuuude
In Iran we don't have successful apps or startups made by very young people.
Our ecosystem is so young, hence no one could believe it.

------
sakri
That kid learned enough Java/Android and produced a game in 3 months?
Impressive!

------
joe563323
could some one please explain what is the game ?

~~~
Emyjamalian
It's one of those games which shows some pictures like a group of people, a
will smith and a stone + a you which means we will rock you. there wasn't such
a thing in Iran but they made good money with this game and they've got famous
as well!

------
gramanat
cool

------
duuuuuuude
niceeeee

